# Gunstige gute swinger gesucht



## powerpauer (29. April 2010)

Hallo Leute 

ich weiß gleich kommt kauf dir kein günstiger swingen, am besten besorgt dir Fox, dennoch wollte mal fragen ob günstige alternativen die brauchbar und funktionell gibt,die man noch empfehlen kann.|kopfkrat

Gruß P.


----------



## J.Ramone (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Wie gesagt!!
Über kurz oder lang kommt man zu der Erkenntnis:
Wer billig kauft, kauft 2x!!!!!!!!!


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Hallo 

Es muss nicht billig sein,nur finde ich die Fox zb einfach zu teuer ,und so oder so funktionieren tun mussten sie Alle ,ob teuer oder nicht 

ein einfache Bissanzeiger für 2 EUR Würde es auch Tun Oder |kopfkrat

Teuer heißt nicht gleich gut |kopfkrat.


----------



## teilzeitgott (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

das sehe ich auch so, teuer muß nicht immer gut bedeuten.
ich habe mir selber welche gebastelt, die sind besser als die meisten die du kaufen kannst, ich kann verschiedene gewichte dran machen und kann sie wenn ich will mit einem knicklich ausstatten.
das ganze hat mich vielleicht 5 € gekostet und die dinger erfüllen immer und überall ihren zweck.
aber wie gesagt, guck mal bei den verschiedenen anbieten , da bekommst du auch oft schon 3 stück für 10 € die dann nicht soooooooooooooooooooo schlecht sind und für einfache zwecke reichen.


----------



## J.Ramone (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Ein Guten Swinger für 2 € #cfindest du nicht!!|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Vielleicht Hänger?;+
Aber hängt auch immer davon ab für was du sie verwenden willst!!|rolleyes
Euro Swinger sind sehr flexibel !!!:q:q:q:q


----------



## ObiWahn81 (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Ich benutze die EFT Swinger, sind baugleich mit Fox MK2 und deutlich preisgünstiger...


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Hallo 

ich will ja auch kein swinger für 2 eur so blond bin ich ja auch nicht  :lmich würde eine alternative zu Teure Fox Interessieren.

Gruß P.


----------



## powerpauer (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

@ObiWahn

Hallo 

ich kann die EFT swinger nicht finden wo sind die tu haben und was kosten die |kopfkrat


----------



## J.Ramone (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Also bei uns wurden schon so einige "Günstige"
Swinger benutzt :c....geschrottet und dann verbrannt!:r:r:r
Alle sind bei Fox oder Solar gelandet!


----------



## welsstipper (29. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

ich habe für meine swinger 3,80 € das stück bezahlt, und bin super zufrieden damit. sind mit verstellbarem gewicht etc etc. besser geht es eigendlich nicht


----------



## prinz1 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

hallo powerpauer
es gibt in polen swinger, die bis auf das gewicht den fox mk2 gleichen. sind von der firma jaxon und kosten so um 7 euro ca.
es gibt auch baugleiche exemplare zu den euroswingern. die sollen so um 14/15 euro liegen!

der prinz


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> ich weiß gleich kommt kauf dir kein günstiger swingen, am besten besorgt dir Fox, dennoch wollte mal fragen ob günstige alternativen die brauchbar und funktionell gibt,die man noch empfehlen kann.|kopfkrat
> 
> Gruß P.


Ich habe günstige Swinger - selbes Prinzip halb so teuer. Ich hab die seit einem Jahr und bin zufrieden.
Fox mag zwar gut sein aber die Preise sind viel zu hoch.


----------



## Notung (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> Ich habe günstige Swinger - selbes Prinzip halb so teuer. Ich hab die seit einem Jahr und bin zufrieden.
> Fox mag zwar gut sein aber die Preise sind viel zu hoch.



Hallo,
abschauen und nachbauen kann dann jeder!!!!!!!!!!
Fox Mk2 bekommst bei ebay für 10-13€ gebraucht!!!

Gruß


----------



## Carras (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Hatte zu Anfangs auch die Nachbauten der Fox MKII. Waren damals glaub von Ultimate.
Ergebniss nach 1 1/2 Jahren Einsatz: Kaputt.

Dann hab ich die Fox MKII gekauft, die funktionieren heute noch tadellos.

Grüßle


----------



## snorreausflake (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Ich hab mir, ich glaub sogar noch zu D-Mark Zeiten |rolleyes, ein No-Name Swingerset gekauft. Drei Swinger mit verschiebbaren Gewichten, alles in nem schönen Holzkästchen, Preis weiß ich nimmer aber ich fisch die noch heute
Bei Fox zahlst halt auch den Namen wie bei vielen Dingen im Leben, allerdings hat sich Fox halt auch schon Jahrelang bewährt#6

Hups hab grad gesehen das meine ja genau gleich aussehen wie die MKII,
bin aber trotzdem der Meinung das es nur Nachbauten sind die aber trotzdem funktioniern


----------



## Schneidy (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Ich hab mir anfang des Jahres auch gedacht warum unmengen an Geld für Swinger ausgeben.Habe mir nen paar Nachbauten von den MK II zugelegt für 9€ das Stück.
Der erste Blick war zufriedenstellend aber schon beim ersten fischen das Fiasko.Nen Splint is rausgerutsch und weg war die Feder:v
Nun hatte ich noch einen der hielt bis vor ca.14 Tagen.Trotz täglicher Kontrolle des Splintes ist mir irgendwan Nachts das zeug um die Ohren geflogen.Nun benutz ich vorrübergehend meine alten Ultimate,habe mir aber jetzt die Orginalen von Fox bestellt.


----------



## Knigge007 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Moin,

bin auch grad auf der Suche nach Swingern, denk ich werd wohl auch etwas mehr in die Tasche greifen und mir das MKII Kit mit der Box kaufen.....

Wenn das neu nur 50-60€ kosten würden.... aber 90€ is halt schon ein gewaltig überzogener Preis für das bisschen Metall und Hartplastik.

Wie isn das, ein Kabel haben nur die noch teureren Euro Swinger oder haben die MKII das auch..... und für erfüllt das eigentlich für nen Zweck ?


----------



## ToxicToolz (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Hab auch nur solch Swinger in billig. Kostenpunkt 3,90€ dat Stück. Die sind Top, mit verstellbaren Gewicht und über die Quali kann ich echt nich tuttern. Haben zwar keinen Knicklichthalter, aber dafür kann man da gut nen normalen Gummi raumtüddeln, Knicklicht da ran, fertig der Salat.

Halten jetzt schon 5 Jahre. Würde mich mal interessieren wie manche so mit Ihren Sachen umgehen, wenn nen Swinger beim Angeln geschrottet wird...Sehr seltsam.


----------



## Varvio03 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

So sind mal eben die günstigsten MKII die ich auf die schnelle finden konnte.http://www.carp-world.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p168_Fox-MK-II-Swinger-3-Rod-Pres--Set.html

Und hier ist eine beschreibung was den Illu von einem Euroswinger unterscheidet.Falls es noch jemanden interessiert.
http://www.carp-world.de/shop/product_info.php?info=p161_Fox-Illuminated-Euro-Swinger.html


LG


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Ich weiß nicht warum es für viele Hersteller so schwer ist, brauchbare und haltbare Swinger herzustellen und für nen vernünftigen Preis anzubieten oder die von Fox oder Solar, richtig zu kopieren.
Der Aufbau der Schwinger MK 2 oder Euro Swinger ist ja nun wirklich nicht kompliziert, die Materialien zur Herstellung sind absoluter Centkram, aber irgendwie ist man zum konsequenten Abgucken und nachbauen zu blöd.
Daher ist mir bislang leider, noch keine Alternative/guter Nachbau untergekommen, der wirklich bis ins Detail, den teuren von Fox oder Solar das Wasser reichen kann.
Bis jetzt hatten alle von mir beäugten Nachbau- Swinger einen oder mehrere der folgenden Mängel:
- scharfe Grate am Gehäuse, den Schnurclipkugeln(fatal)
- gänzlich schlechte Verarbeitung
- schlampig verchromte Führungsstange und Gewicht
- minderwertige Federn, Splinte aus sprödem Metall(billiger Guss, unreine Buntmetalllegierungen)
- unförmiges Schiebegewicht
- unsauber geschnittene Gewinde
- spröder Billigplastik
- keine Maßhaltigkeit an allen Ecken und Kanten(typisch für alle Billigproduktionen in China)...

Die Mängelliste ließe sich beinahe endlos fortführen und bedeutet im Endergebnis doch immer das Gleiche, nämlich mangelnde Funktion, schlechte Haltbarkeit, Unzuverlässigkeit, beschädigte Schnur, Fischverlust durch den jeweiligen Billigswinger.
*Deswegen Fox oder Solar kaufen, selbst was vernünftiges Bauen(lohnt preislich nicht) oder ganz auf Swinger verzichten oder warten bis eine Marke auf den Markt drängt, die genauso gute Swinger anbietet, die billiger sind(kann aber lange dauern) !*


----------



## powerpauer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Hallo 

Also die aussagen sind hier sehr unterschiedlich, und so mit sind einige Leute mit günstige Nachbau swinger auch zum teil zufrieden

was mir noch ein wenig fehlt sind die konkrete preise und wo Mann die gute günstige swinger bekommen kann |rolleyes ich meine die swinger die hier in thread als gut und günstig beschrieben sind    |smash:

Also die Fox sind für mich definitiv zu Teuer da kostet 1 so um die 30 eur dafür konnte Mann schön 3 haben -ein wenig mehr würde ich ja auch nichts sagen aber 70-100 eur für 3 swinger ist schön ein sehr stolze preis und ich denke auch die für 100 eur werden in China gebaut oder.

noch mal zu Fox swinger meine Meinung nach sind die echt gut und deshalb so teuer oder Fox verkauft zu wenig und des halb so kräftige preis oder gibt es kaum alternativen zu Fox und die nutzen das aus .

Gruß P.


----------



## laert (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

hier gibt es 'n paar nachbauten:

http://www.dumps.at/start.php?animal=4


----------



## Carras (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Wurde von Notung ja schon mal geschrieben.

schau mal bei ebay rein. Gib in der Kategorie Angelsport: Swinger ein, und Du bekommst über 200 Angebote.

Da findest Du sicher etwas.

Grüßle


----------



## Knigge007 (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*



powerpauer schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Also die aussagen sind hier sehr unterschiedlich, und so mit sind einige Leute mit günstige Nachbau swinger auch zum teil zufriede
> 
> Gruß P.




Das kommt wohl daher das viele die Fehler garnicht sehen, ich selbst habe jetzt auch schon 2 Nachbauten in der Hand gehabt, und würd mir die niemals kaufen, never ever, verstehs auch nicht wieso die nicht fähig sind die MMKII Swinger gut nachzubauen.

Ich könnts eigentlich selber machen, aber das lohnt sich vom Aufwand her garnicht und mittlerweile müsst ich denen die das machen auch noch bissle Geld geben.

Noch vor 3 Jahren hätte ich mir die in meiner alten Firma slber mit der Abkantmaschine gebogen, die Teile alle selber gedreht und gefräst, aber da arbeit ich halt nich mehr..... dann wärs nämlich nur Zeit gewesen, Material kannst ausm Schrottkübel rausholen....

Ich weiß es nicht, kann sein weil ich Metaller bin das ich das mit ganz anderen Augen anschaue.... keine Ahnung....

Ich bin auch jemand der immer sparen will aber wenn ich solche massiven Fehler sehe, las ich dann doch die Finger weg, und muss halt in Gottes Namen bissle auf ein Fox Presentation Set sparen.... weils sonst anscheinend nur Schrott gibt(für mich is das SCHROTT mal das was ich bisher gesehen habe und da kostete einer auch 15€), las mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren !!!

*
@Powerpauer*

Das Presentation Set der MKII Swinger kostet NEU max 90€ mit der Box zum aufbewahren, im Ebay kriegst das Kit mit 3 Swingern drin meist für 55-60€ und oft sind se wie neu.

Oder einzeln gehen die MKII meist so für ~12-17€ weg.


----------



## powerpauer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Hallo 

Ich habe was Über brauchbare Ultimate Modelle gelesen die springtec wiggler V-T Nun leider kann ich kein Händler finden in DE.

Ebay 99% Swinger von Fox und auch nicht günstig #q


----------



## Sensitivfischer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*



powerpauer schrieb:


> ... auch die für 100 eur werden in China gebaut oder....



Richtig, aber selbst bei Made in China gibt es große Qualitätsunterschiede und die Chinesen fertigen nicht nur Schrott.
Aber selbst bei denen kostet Qualität sein Geld, denn Rohstoffpreise sind Weltmarktpreise und Quali bedeutet mehr Produktionsaufwand, den sich selbst der Chinese bezahlen lässt.
In China gibt es eben von "Ramschtech" bis "Hightech" => alles!


----------



## colognecarp (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*



laert schrieb:


> hier gibt es 'n paar nachbauten:
> 
> http://www.dumps.at/start.php?animal=4



Hast du bei denen mal bestellt, sind die sauber ? Ich würde da dann nämlich mal zuschlagen und neue Swinger holen


----------



## Notung (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Hallo,
eure Armut kotzt mich an!!!!!

Kauft euch bei carp world welche!!!
Beim Peter bekommt ihr telefonisch bestimmt einen guten Preis für die Fox!!!!!!


----------



## colognecarp (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

:q Ich wollte mir eigentlich die Illuminated holen, aber wenn es einen Coolen nachbau gibt warum denn nicht. Ist doch nur ein Swinger #c


----------



## powerpauer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Hallo 

ich finde die von Byron auch interessant die mit feeder für 16 Eur sehen fast identisch wie fox.


----------



## colognecarp (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Die hab ich grade per Nachnahme bestellt |supergri


----------



## powerpauer (30. April 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

@Notung

Geiz ist geil :vik: ich verwende Überwigend marken sachen für meine Hobby ,aber das was die Fox für ein swinger verlangen ist schön ein Frechheit |uhoh: und deshalb aus Protest werde ich mir kein Fox Kaufen und auch wenn die nachbauten kaputt gehen dann kann ich mir 2-3 für das geld Kaufen wo ich nur 1 stuck bei Fox bekommen konnte 

es macht Langsam Überhaupt kein Spass mehr allgemein Angel Tackle zu Kaufen denn was die Alle Händler und Hersteller heute zu tage verlangen ist schön schockiert |uhoh: in Deutschland verdient Mann auch nicht das Geld wie vor 20 jahren und die preise steigen und steigen Überhalle und das Lohn wird immer kleiner #q

Gruß P.


----------



## Knigge007 (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Ja aber es bringt nichts, ich war zuerst auch so drauf aber es hat anscheinend kein Wert, mal nicht mit den Swingern die ich bisher gesehen habe die ähnlich der MKII sind...

Kann sein das der Link auf Seite 1 von den 17€ Swingern okay ist, aber ich will das für 17€ nicht testen... sind grad mal 7€ weniger wie die MKII, gebrauchte MKII kriegst unter 17€ !


Kollege hat mich erst vor 4 Wochen belächelt, und meinte bei unserem Dealer ums Eck gibts Nachbauten von den MKII Swingern wo einer "nur" 15€ kostet und nich 25€... laaaaal....... Ende vom Lied ist das er sich gestern den ach so gehassten viel zu teuren und auch nicht besseren MKII Swinger gekauft hat........ laaaaal...... wieso will er nicht sagen, aber ich kann 1 und 1 zusammen zählen.

In jedem Forum findest nirgends von mehreren Leuten ein gutes Wort von nem Nachbau der 15-18€ gekostet hat, jeder heult rum das er so doof war und sich die gekauft hatte.... sind echt alle Foren vollgestopft mit solchen Posts und Threads... ich habe erst gestern eben wegen den Swingern 4 Karpfen Foren durchgestöbert.

Und nur weil die 25€ kosten und man wohl noch 7-10€ für den Namen Fox bezahlt die nicht zu kaufen find ich is auch totaler Käse..... aber is ja nich mein Geld.


----------



## colognecarp (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Der grund warum ich bestellt habe ist der das der Aufbau vom Euro ist aber der Schnurclip vom mk2, das ist ne knaller lösung. So hätte ich mir die Foxteile auch umgebaut und wäre auf eine Rekord summe gekommen, der Kopf alleine kostet schon 15€ wenn man ihn einzeln bestellt. Wenn das Teil hält hab ich für sehr schmales Geld das was ich haben wollte. Gut ich kann sie jetzt nicht an die Bissanzeiger anschließen, das ist mir jetzt aber auch egal. Die illuminated hätten ohne zusatz schon 50€ gekostet |bigeyes


----------



## M_Marc (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Bei Gerlinger und Schirmer gibt es auch verschiedene Nachbauten.
Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren solche mal bestellt und konnte
keinen gravierenden Mangel feststellen...

|wavey:

http://www.gerlinger.de/such/q?qvolltext=k4972109


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*



M_Marc schrieb:


> Bei Gerlinger und Schirmer gibt es auch verschiedene Nachbauten.
> Ich habe mir vor 2 Jahren solche mal bestellt und konnte
> keinen gravierenden Mangel feststellen...
> 
> ...



Scheint mir aber die typischen Plastikschnurclips zu haben, die genau da, wo die Schnur eingeklemmt wird, einen Grat aufweisen.
Auf der gleichen Katalogseite hat es direkt drüber, Swinger von Sänger Anaconda, die nen weit besseren Eindruck machen und wie sollte es anders sein, die kosten natürlich prompt 27,90€.
Sprich wenn es was taugt, kostet es auch entsprechend.


----------



## Schleie! (1. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gunstige gute swinger gesucht*

Ich habe 3 Fox Euroswinger für 30€ bei ebay ersteigert. die Dinger waren noch so gut wie nie benutzt. sogar 2 Betalights habe ich dazubekommen. also ich kann mich darüber nicht beschweren.


----------

